# CPC-A seeking coder/front office position in Lake County/McHenry/Kenosha area



## sumana roy (Sep 14, 2010)

Sumana Roy
333 Poplar Ct, Lindenhurst, IL â€“ 60046
847-245-1494
Email: sumana.b.roy@gmail.com

I have over two and a half years experience in health care professional and have an educational background in medical billing and coding. I used to work as Pharmacy Tech but quit the job after having a kid but now I am looking to pursue a rewarding career in the health care industry.  

I can easily manage records and file claims, prepare insurance forms and handle billing. I am also proficient in coding techniques such as physician coding, hospital and outpatient coding, and facility coding. I am a certified AAPC CPC A coder. 

I have enclosed my resume for your review. Please consider this letter as my formal application presenting my background, education and experience. I am grateful that you have taken the time to review my application and look forward to an interview so we can discuss my future with the company.

Please let me know if I can provide you with any other information or references.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Thanks for your consideration.

Sincerely,
Sumana Roy

Resume:

SUMMARY

I am a well versed health care professional with over two and a half years experience as a pharmacy technician and an educational background in medical billing and coding.  I most recently have been spending my time as a stay at home mom but am now looking to pursue a challenging and rewarding career in the healthcare industry.  

EDUCATION

AAPC CPC Certified
McHenry county college, Crystal Lake, IL Medical Billing and Coding 2010
KMIPSc Rourkela, Orissa, India Bachelor in Pharmacy 2001


PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE

Jewel Osco, Grayslake, IL                                                                       02/2005-02/2007
Pharmacy Technician
•	Responsible for filling patient's prescriptions in a timely manner
•	Handled data entry; maintained and updated patient demographics
•	Entered and transcribed doctor's notes
•	Verified patient insurance via phone and internet
•	Worked with Medicare, Medicaid and commercial insurances
•	Calculated and collected patient co-pays
•	Handled a high volume of patient and insurance company phone calls
•	Proficient user of PeopleSoft
•	Consistently used and familiarized myself with medical terminology

CVS Pharmacy, Waukegan, IL                                                               02/2004-07/2004
Pharmacy Technician
•	Received and filled prescription orders in person and over the phone
•	Calculated dosages and labeled bottles
•	Maintained records of long term patients and updated demographics
•	Verified insurance and collected co-pays
•	Greeted patients and handled customer service issues
•	Entered and transcribed doctor's notes
•	Performed daily office routines



Sam's Club, Vernon Hills, IL                                                                  10/2003-12/2003
Pharmacy Technician
•	Entered prescription orders in computer system and filled orders in a timely manner
•	Prepared suspensions, emulsions, colloids and elixirs
•	Scanned products, shelved and verified expiration date
•	Packaged drugs in accordance with government rules and pharmacy standards
•	Consulted with healthcare professionals for accuracy of medications
•	Scheduled patients for prescription pickup
•	Maintained patient insurance records


ADDITIONAL SKILLS

Medical Terminology knowledge, Anatomy and Physiology, Electronic Claims Processing, Proficient in Bookkeeping Procedure, Appointment Scheduling, Records Management, Healthcare Law and Ethics, Medicare/Medicaid/Workers Compensation Programs, Following CPT Coding Guidelines, Knowledge of HMO/PPO/POS, CPT Coding, HCPCS Claims Submissions, ICD-9 Coding, ICD-9-CM Diagnostic Coding, Customer Service Skills, HIPAA, Typing 55 wpm, 10 Key 8,000 KPH, Proficient in Microsoft applications and PeopleSoft


----------

